# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  LAUFRAD umbauen

## unterstinkenbrunn-rules

Kann man das hintere Laufrad so umbaun, dass man auch rückwärts treten kann?? Wenn ja: Wie funktionierts? Kann mir das wer erklären? 
thx scho moi,
Lg

----------


## Biker753

ja aber dann kannst du auch nichtmehr aufhören zu treten!

----------


## mAsKeD

wenn ich mich nicht irre musst du es fertig bringen das freilauf und narbe ein teil werden wie das jetz funktioniert sei dahingestellt ne schweisnaht könnte helfen oder wenn du sperrklinken hast müsstest die halt so umbaun das sie im rücktritt nicht mehr durchrutschen bzw. aufmachen... 

wenn ich mich irre bitte ausbessern  :Wink:

----------


## TrailMaster2000

hey,

meiner meinung nach, wenn das wirklich hinhaut dassd den freilauf blockierst, bringt dir dann auch die kassette und das schaltwerk nix mehr und müsstest auf single-speed umrüsten. das schaltwerk hat ja ne feder drinn die das ganze nach hinten zieht und somit auch die kette spannt - beim rückwärtstreten läuft ja dann die kette andersrum und die belastung auf die schaltwerksfeder ist auch entgegengesetzt. somit würds dir dann immer das schaltwerk nach vorne ziehn und das ganze fängt zu ruckeln an.

ich mein, ich bin kein profi, aber so hätt ichs mir gedacht! wenns wirklich hinhaut wärn fotos interessant!

greeetz

----------

